# I want to buy cheap t shirt and cheap heat transfer paper.



## Cezar (Sep 2, 2008)

Where can I buy cheap t shirt and cheap heat transfer paper?in Philippines,Cebu city and Zamboanga city.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Cezar said:


> Where can I buy cheap t shirt and cheap heat transfer paper?in Philippines,Cebu city and Zamboanga city.


Here's a link to vendors and people from Cebu city and Manilla in the philippines. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t24538.html


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to T-SHIRT FORUMS...kabayan !


----------



## switch (Jul 17, 2010)

Sir saan po makakabili ng cheap transfer paper dito sa Muntinlupa???china kasi gamit ko ngayon,pero tanong ko po kung anu mas maganda quality na transfer paper both light and dark..thanks


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Sir mas maganda kung US made paper gamitin nyo lalo na kung ebebenta nyo sa market ang shirt...sikat na brand sa light shirt Transjet II, JPSS at joto light sa dark naman blue grid,jetwear dark and joto dark. Mayroon na thread about sa tanong mo mag back read kanalang or use seach button type mo lang philippines.


----------



## lucky5 (Apr 9, 2010)

mas maganda pag us bro china paper madali magtuklap..


----------

